# Pink & Black eyes



## Kurtina88 (Nov 26, 2007)

I know that the most of you can't understand my tutorial cuz it's in italian --> http://makeupandcosmeticsmaniac.blog...nica-sera.html

but i hope you can tell me what do you think about it


----------



## nekoneko (Nov 26, 2007)

Very beautiful!!! These colours are marvelous together.... 

(ah anch'io sono italiana!!! bellissimo, sono dei colori stupendi messi assieme)


----------



## Kurtina88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks!

(che billo, un'altra italiana   )


----------



## janelle811 (Nov 26, 2007)

thats so pretty, I love it! You should write it out in english too


----------



## Kurtina88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks, probably i will do it when I'll have a bit more free time


----------



## Sillarian (Feb 11, 2008)

The colors look very crisp and nicely done, bravo! =)


----------



## x-giggles-x (Nov 29, 2009)

that is a neat look i wouldnt of thought to mix the pink w/ black but it sure came out nice.


----------



## libra276 (May 11, 2010)

love it!


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

This looks so pretty, I wish it was in English


----------



## feeorin (Aug 29, 2010)

pretty! I thought about making this look too a while back
now I know how it will look like


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 22, 2010)

very shiny...disco look...great!


----------

